# Solved: .VHDs



## mountian (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys not sure if this is the place to post this question on vhd's. Here is my sysInfo:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 7934 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 7 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 715401 MB, Free - 287188 MB; E: Total - 11017 MB, Free - 4970 MB; F: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 426317 MB; X: Total - 704343 MB, Free - 272417 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 04GJJT
Antivirus: None

OK, I created an .wim file with imagex the file is around 50gigs so I create a vhd file around 60 gigs and try to apply the image and I get not enough disk space in the vhd file. Fine I make 100 gigs and get the same error: not enough disk space in the vhd currently made the vhd file 400 gigs and trying to apply the image. can anyone tell me whats wrong? doesn't make sense I'm just playing around with windows for the 70-680 exam. Thank You. mountain...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

see if this helps

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc730907(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://blog.goranobradovic.com/2011...t_volume_not_enough_space-error-in-windows-8/

make sure the vhd is mounted on a physical dis with enough free space, It isn't the actual free space inside the VHD that counts but the free space on the physical disc as well

I am assuming that you have a dynamic vhd with a maximum limit. You need to make sure that the underlying physical disc has more free space than the maximum limit of the VHD


----------



## mountian (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply dvk01
you can use Imagex on all windows 7 OSs and and it can be used on Server 2008; as well as the R2 release.
install the windows AIK tool and use Imagex. The issue I was having is I captured an image of and Ultimate installation the file created (.WIM) is 49 GB so I created A VHD to install the Image. I created a 60GB, then an 100GB finally a 400GB VHD because I kept getting the not enough room on the disk error. It finally worked on the 400GB VHD. The issue was never NOT enough hard drive space. Any way, knowledge in the back of my mind seems to be telling me that some where I read the .WIM file created (virtualization) is compressed I'll have to check... here are the numbers FYI and again thanks for your replies.

Ultimate installation has 272GB free of 446GB so that 174GB use on the C:. Created an image of this and the .WIM file created was 49GB.

Installed this .WIM file in a vhd sized 390GBs after installation of the .wim (image) the numbers are:

V: 136GB used of 390GB so free=253

in the end this is what it says: 174BG captured into a 49GB .WIM uses 136GB of a .vhd LOL 
Thanks again will call this solved : )


----------

